# شرح مبسط لمنحنى التوازن حديد-كربون



## smailo (8 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم
أتوجه اليكم اخواني المهندسين بهذا الطلب شاكرا لكم مجهوداتكم الجبارة.
أنا أبحث عن شرح مبسط لمنحنى التوازن حديد-كربون، موجه لفئة ذات مستوى ضعيف ( أغلبهم متخلين عن الدراسة في سن مبكرة 14 _ 18 سنة )نحاول اعادة ادماجهم بتكوين ( تدريب ) مهني في خراطة المعادن.
أخوكم اسماعيل


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مارس 2014)

شرح لمنحنى الحديد والكربون 


قبل ما نتكلم عن مخطط الاتزان الحرارى للحديد والكربون فلازم نعرف الاول يعنى ايه طور​
الطور : 
يعرف الطور بأنه جزء من المادة متجانس له خواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية والميكانيكية المميزة .​
مثال لذلك الثلج فى الماء هما طوران لأنه يمكننا تمييز الماء عن الثلج رغم أن لهما نفس التركيب الكيميائى بينما النسكافيه فهى طور واحد رغم احتوائها على عدة عناصر ( قهوة – سكر – حليب – ماء ) إلا أنها امتزجت مع بعضها بحيث لايمكن تمييز هذه العناصر وأصبحت طوراً واحداً أسمه نسكافيه .






يبين الشكل مخطط الاتزان الحرارى للحديد والكربون ونلاحظ فى الشكل ما يلى :​


عند درجة حرارة الغرفة هناك طوران هما فريت (ferrite) أما الطور الأخر فهو (Fe3c) وهو غنى بالكربون ويسمى سيمنتيت (Cementite) أو فى بعض الأحيان يسمى كربيد (Carbide) ونسبة الكربون فيه 6.7% وهى أقصى نسبة كربون يمكن إذابتها فى الحديد .
طور الفريت به نسبة قليلة جداً من الكربون وتركيبية البلورى ( الخلية الوحدية له ) هو BBC وعند تسخينه يحدث له تغير إلى الطور الأوستنيت (Austenite) . وإذا اعتبرنا الحديد النقى , فإن هذا التغير يحدث عند درجة حرارة 912 درجة مئوية وهذا الطور الأوستنيت له تركيب بلورى FCC .​
يتحول الحديد النقى مرة ثانية من الأوستنيت إلى طور يسمى فريت عند درجة حرارة 1394 درجة مئوية ويعود هذا الطور مرة أخرى إلى التركيب البلورى BCC . تسمى هذه العملية بالبولى مورفيسم (Polymorphism). ويعرف البولى مورفيسم بأنه قابلية المادة بالتواجد بأكثر من تركيب بلورى .​
الكربون يعتبر كمذاب فى الحديد وهو يكون كذرة غريبة مقمحة ( شوائب ) . الأماكن التى تجدها ذرات الكربون كذرات مقحمة فى ال FCC أكثر من ال BCC ( رغم أن معامل الازدحام فى ال FCC أكثر من ال BCC ) وهذا يعلل أن نسبة الكربون فى الأوستنيت (FCC) أكبر من نسبة الكربون فى الفريت (BCC) .​
لأن الطور فريت هو طور مستقر عند درجات حرارة عالية جداً لذلك فإنه ليست له قيمة عملية .​
من ناحية الخواص الميكانيكية فلسيمنتيت ( كربيد ) صلب جداً وقصف جداً وتتحسن خواص الصلب بإضافة نسب منه .​
فى الشكل الموضح نلاحظ أن هناك ثلاث نقاط ثلاثية الأطوار :​
1- نقطة يوتيكتيك عند تركيب 4.3% كربون ودرجة حرارة 1148 درجة مئوية .




2- نقطة يوتيكتويد عند تركيب 0.77% ودرجة حرارة 727 درجة مئوية .

3- نقطة بريتكتيك عند تركيب 0.2% ودرجة حرارة 1538 درجة مئوية .​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مارس 2014)

see attached link
‫


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 مارس 2014)

[h=1]Iron-carbon phase diagram[/h]_*Dr. Dmitri Kopeliovich*_ 

*Iron-carbon phase diagram *describes the iron-carbon system of alloys containing up to 6.67% of carbon, discloses the phases compositions and their transformations occurring with the alloys during their cooling or heating. 
Carbon content 6.67% corresponds to the fixed composition of the iron carbide Fe[SUB]3[/SUB]C. 
The diagram is presented in the picture:



 

The following phases are involved in the transformation, occurring with iron-carbon alloys: 


*L* - Liquid solution of carbon in iron;


*δ-ferrite* – Solid solution of carbon in iron.
Maximum concentration of carbon in δ-ferrite is 0.09% at 2719 ؛F (1493؛C) – temperature of the peritectic transformation. 
The crystal structure of δ-ferrite is BCC (cubic body centered). 


*Austenite* – interstitial solid solution of carbon in γ-iron.
Austenite has FCC (cubic face centered) crystal structure, permitting high solubility of carbon – up to 2.06% at 2097 ؛F (1147 ؛C). 
Austenite does not exist below 1333 ؛F (723؛C) and maximum carbon concentration at this temperature is 0.83%. 


*α-ferrite* – solid solution of carbon in α-iron.
α-ferrite has BCC crystal structure and low solubility of carbon – up to 0.025% at 1333 ؛F (723؛C). 
α-ferrite exists at room temperature. 


*Cementite* – iron carbide, intermetallic compound, having fixed composition Fe[SUB]3[/SUB]C.
Cementite is a hard and brittle substance, influencing on the properties of steels and cast irons. 
The following phase transformations occur with iron-carbon alloys: 
Alloys, containing up to 0.51% of carbon, start solidification with formation of crystals of δ-ferrite. Carbon content in δ-ferrite increases up to 0.09% in course solidification, and at 2719 ؛F (1493؛C) remaining liquid phase and δ-ferrite perform peritectic transformation, resulting in formation of austenite. 
Alloys, containing carbon more than 0.51%, but less than 2.06%, form primary austenite crystals in the beginning of solidification and when the temperature reaches the curve ACM primary cementite stars to form. 
Iron-carbon alloys, containing up to 2.06% of carbon, are called _*steels*_. 
Alloys, containing from 2.06 to 6.67% of carbon, experience eutectic transformation at 2097 ؛F (1147 ؛C). The eutectic concentration of carbon is 4.3%. 
In practice only hypoeutectic alloys are used. These alloys (carbon content from 2.06% to 4.3%) are called _*cast irons*_. When temperature of an alloy from this range reaches 2097 ؛F (1147 ؛C), it contains primary austenite crystals and some amount of the liquid phase. The latter decomposes by eutectic mechanism to a fine mixture of austenite and cementite, called *ledeburite*. 
All iron-carbon alloys (steels and cast irons) experience eutectoid transformation at 1333 ؛F (723؛C). The eutectoid concentration of carbon is 0.83%. 
When the temperature of an alloy reaches 1333 ؛F (733؛C), austenite transforms to pearlite (fine ferrite-cementite structure, forming as a result of decomposition of austenite at slow cooling conditions). 

[h=4]Critical temperatures[/h]

*Upper critical temperature (point)* *A[SUB]3[/SUB]* is the temperature, below which ferrite starts to form as a result of ejection from austenite in the hypoeutectoid alloys.


*Upper critical temperature (point)* *A[SUB]CM[/SUB]* is the temperature, below which cementite starts to form as a result of ejection from austenite in the hypereutectoid alloys.


*Lower critical temperature (point) A[SUB]1[/SUB] *is the temperature of the austenite-to-pearlite eutectoid transformation. Below this temperature austenite does not exist.


*Magnetic transformation temperature A[SUB]2[/SUB]* is the temperature below which α-ferrite is ferromagnetic.

[h=4]Phase compositions of the iron-carbon alloys at room temperature[/h]

*Hypoeutectoid steels *(carbon content from 0 to 0.83%) consist of primary (proeutectoid) ferrite (according to the curve A3) and pearlite.


*Eutectoid steel *(carbon content 0.83%) entirely consists of pearlite.


*Hypereutectoid steels *(carbon content from 0.83 to 2.06%) consist of primary (proeutectoid)cementite (according to the curve A[SUB]CM[/SUB]) and pearlite.


*Cast irons *(carbon content from 2.06% to 4.3%) consist of proeutectoid cementite C[SUB]2[/SUB] ejected from austenite according to the curve A[SUB]CM[/SUB] , pearlite and transformed ledeburite (ledeburite in which austenite transformed to pearlite


[h=4][/h]


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

أحسنت شكرا لك


----------



## jehad_15568 (13 أبريل 2014)

That's great effort
Thanks alot


----------



## smailo (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم، و أعتذر على الغياب الطويل ( ظروف قاهرة )


----------



## engziadsalem (2 ديسمبر 2014)

ممتاز


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*Iron carbon diagram presentation*




http://www.slideshare.net/ranasajjad484/iron-carbon-dia-presentation?related=2


----------



## engziadsalem (8 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## the Quality (25 مارس 2015)

رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (29 يوليو 2015)

مشكورين


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (31 أغسطس 2015)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## المهندس محمد ياسين (31 أغسطس 2015)

شباب في عدكم مرجع متوفر بصيغة pdf ؟؟


----------



## Amir Fouad (5 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على المعلومات المبسطة الرائعة


----------

